# Looking for an anime



## Icealote (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi all, I'm going through a lot of anime that I've missed out or never completed years ago and now I've got the time to watch it. However there's this one anime which I never completed as it was new years ago and I've completely forgotten it's title and the year I watched it. What I do remember is it was recent as it was released after 2000 (I think?)

Here's the description of what I do remember what the anime consisted of:

It was based on the typical boy needs to save the world concept. What was funny/intriguing at the time it had elements of an RPG such as the main character leveling up and receiving new powers or weapons of some sort. If he trains non stop, he falls asleep for exactly 3 days. No it wasn't Law of Ueki, similar yet more childish. The anime gives off like a Pokemon feel as I said earlier, it being childish.

I would appreciate if someone understands what I'm trying to describe lol I don't know why I'd want to watch it yet it's been bugging me for years.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 24, 2010)

It makes me think about Mär Heaven.
It's heroic fantasy, saving the world, etc.
Though, the hero doesn't sleep for 3 days, but there's a character which, when falling asleep 3 times, something happens to him.
Ok, it should not be that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






RPG element : hack//sign ?
but there's no 3 day sleeping thing, and not childish.

Dragon warrior (Fly) ?  (no, it's older)

I search in my memories of watched anime, but I couldn't find something else matching.
I wished I could help you.

if you have time, you can check the anime calendar month by month from 2000.
(I looked from 2000 to 2002, but nothing got my attention)


Do you remember if it was a long series, or a short one ?
shounen ? (certainly)
place ? (present, futuristic, heroic fantasy)


----------



## Icealote (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for your reply!

Ok, I'm checking the link atm

Um.. Since I only watched (and this is a vague memory of it) like roughly maybe 10 episodes? I don't know if it was long or not because at the time it was still ongoing.

Oh sorry I forgot to give the settings. From memory I do believe it was medieval times with swords and such though some reason I get this feeling it did have like cannons and such o.O The main character did have a female companion as well (yeah well I thought this would help, then remembering how common this is in many animes =.=")

I'll keep searching. I have a feeling it may be crap yet I think it will cure some nostalgia when watching it.

And I'll check into those animes listed although it's not any of them but they do sound interesting!


----------



## WarlordKael (Sep 24, 2010)

The anime you are looking for is called Beet the Vandal Buster


----------



## Icealote (Sep 24, 2010)

OMG thank you very much... Damn it! I knew it was a cheesy title. Thanks WarlordKael! Awesome...Now to find a copy


----------



## Cyan (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks, that will be a new series to watch for me too.


----------



## pitman (Sep 24, 2010)

I thought at first it was Mahoujin Guru Guru but its from 94'.


----------



## ArthurIhde (Sep 25, 2010)

need more details about your anime!


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 25, 2010)

ArthurIhde said:
			
		

> need more details about your anime!


Lol, another thread you do this???? The question has been answered and this time you say that you need more details, but it's already been answered. -_-


----------



## pitman (Sep 25, 2010)

ArthurIhde said:
			
		

> need more details about your anime!



anidb.net use it !


----------

